# 198X Bianchi Identification Help Needed



## w98seeng (May 28, 2008)

I bought a Bianchi that I believe is a 1989 but I am not sure. The date codes on the 105 components are Dec/1988 and Jan/1989. I believe the frame markings show it a 1989, but I am using an educated guess on that one.

The frame looks like a Campione D'Italia as mine has the exact same colors scheme, but with Shimano 105 components instead of the mix of Campy, Ofmega and others that the Campione D'Italia has.

The frame has an Italian (70mm) BB as both sides have right hand threads and the frame is made of Columbus Cromor tubing with Gipiemme dropouts.

The components are Shimano 105 (1051) date coded Dec/1988 and Jan/1989. The only part that is not 105 is the rear hub as it must be a replacement since it a Suzue hub. The shifters are downtube 7 speed index/friction shifters. The components are the gun metal grey color that was available in 1988 and 1989. The BB is a UN53 sealed BB, is it original, no idea.

The stem is a black Bianchi stem and the handlebars are ITM. The front rim is an F.I.R. (105 hub), which I believe was original on some Bianchi's in the period.

It's a good thing the frame is so greasy as I'm sure it saved the bike from rust, which is 99% rust free. There is a crack where the downtube lug meets the head tube. If it can be fixed for a reasonable price and the bike isn't a rare, special edition, fantastico bike, I will clean it, sand it, prime it and paint the frame Celeste green with new decals.

Any help identifying the bike would be great,
Many Thanks,
Ian


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I had a Campione d'Italia, but in Celeste with all Ofmega components, ITM cockpit and Ambrosia rims though. Don't recall them being spec'd with FIR. Mine too was Chromor but I snapped it midway in the DS chainstay and they warranted it. Something about your photos makes it look pre-1989 to my eyes. OEM didn't have a sealed BB. Also don't remember many spec'd Shimano at all back then. Certainly not 105.


----------



## w98seeng (May 28, 2008)

The more I think about it and look around the net, I am almost certain the frame and the 105 group were not original and someone in the past built the bike to their liking.

This is the only other Bianchi I have found with the same color and decals and it's a Campione d'Italia, so I guess my search is over.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Yup. Mine had those Ofmega components including the Ofmega Master quill pedals and Gipiemme seatpost. I also see the Ambrosio Elite rims. It was a decent frame and I was able to race it back in the day as I had upgraded many parts to Suntour Superbe Pro (Ofmega drivetrain was spec'd for Suntour).

The frame you have looks like it would take some work. You probably want to make sure it is even in alignment before putting too much work into it. Then again, the day is coming when we won't see many Columbus steel frames anymore.


----------



## w98seeng (May 28, 2008)

GKSki said:


> The frame you have looks like it would take some work.


You have that right. The person who previously had the bike used 30 weight motor oil to soak the chain with, or at least that's what it seems like. There is so much grease and dirt on the frame and derailleurs that it probably prevented the frame from getting rusty.

However, while dissembling the bike I noticed there is a crack on the downtube lug where it meets the head tube, and since the bike wasn't worth more than around $600-$700 when new, it's not worth spending the money to fix it. so I guess I'm scrapping the frame and selling the 105 group separately.

Ian


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Hate to burst your bubble, but to me when the head tube or bottom bracket is cracked or torn (like the BB on my AL was), I think it is a throwaway. There is just so much stress supported by that junction point. I would at least throw this rehab conversation over to the general wrenching forum where you'll receive a better scope of advice and I would also try to check the alignment of the frame (ride it no hands perhaps) to see if there hasn't been additional damage. I would have to assume that there was a front end crash to cause such damage at the head tube lugs.


----------



## w98seeng (May 28, 2008)

GKSki said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but to me when the head tube or bottom bracket is cracked or torn (like the BB on my AL was), I think it is a throwaway.


I mentioned in the post above yours that I am tossing the frame.



GKSki said:


> I would also try to check the alignment of the frame (ride it no hands perhaps) to see if there hasn't been additional damage. I would have to assume that there was a front end crash to cause such damage at the head tube lugs.


I thought the same thing, but the frame is straight and the fork or head tube are not bent. Probably just cracked from age.

Anyway, I guess this is the end of this thread as the frame is toast.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

too bad...but yes, it might be a 1989 because the decaling looks just like my 1989 Campione D'Italia that I just sold recently. I purchased the bike new in 1989 for $529 and it had a Stronglight crank Modolo brakes and Suntour shifters and deraillieurs. Yes, Ambrosio Elite rims (I still have one that I want to sell). Good luck


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Found the old Bianchi print catalog with this model. If anyone wants any info or a photo, let me know.


----------



## IBAGSAK (Dec 15, 2021)

GKSki said:


> Found the old Bianchi print catalog with this model. If anyone wants any info or a photo, let me know.


Hi! I would really love to get the info and a photo from the catalog, if you still have it. My bike is this model and I'm trying to learn more about it. Many thanks and much love!


----------



## IBAGSAK (Dec 15, 2021)

I have this exact same model in a small size! It has all the same specs that OP mentioned.


----------



## IBAGSAK (Dec 15, 2021)

w98seeng said:


> The more I think about it and look around the net, I am almost certain the frame and the 105 group were not original and someone in the past built the bike to their liking.
> 
> This is the only other Bianchi I have found with the same color and decals and it's a Campione d'Italia, so I guess my search is over.
> 
> View attachment 309372


I have the same bike with the same components, color and decals...could the components then be original?


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

While it is true that I raced this particular Bianchi, it is also true that I "snapped" the right chainstay of the Columbus CroMor frame while training.


----------



## IBAGSAK (Dec 15, 2021)

GKSki said:


> View attachment 481996
> 
> View attachment 481997
> View attachment 481998
> ...


Thanks so much for this!!


----------

